# No decision yet.....till now ; Horry 2 games, Amare/Diaw 1 (UPDATED)



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Guess I won't be sleeping again tonight:no: 
How can Stern treat the fans like this???


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: No decision yet........................*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070515


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: No decision yet........................*

That's not telling me anything.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: No decision yet........................*



Sedd said:


> That's not telling me anything.


just the most recent piece of anything i have for you...keeping you busy until tomorrow dont get all grouchy on me. :biggrin:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: No decision yet........................*



Wombatkilla1 said:


> just the most recent piece of anything i have for you...keeping you busy until tomorrow dont get all grouchy on me. :biggrin:


Yea my bad man I'm just gonna take one of these :chill:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: No decision yet........................*

Yeah, it took em til today for them to rule on Baron Davis (which he didnt get suspended for the elbow). I assume they'll do the same and wait til the game day. Everyone :gopray:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: No decision yet........................*

Man, this sucks. I'm going crazy thinking about this.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: No decision yet........................*

Stern changed his mind and will not be at the Suns game. He will watch the Cavs game.

Don't know how to take that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: No decision yet........................*



Sedd said:


> Stern changed his mind and will not be at the Suns game. He will watch the Cavs game.
> 
> Don't know how to take that.



Where'd you hear that?


I bet after watching a qrter of that game, he will wish he went to PHX instead. Probably fall asleep too.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: No decision yet........................*

Eh, that's not a good sign if he's changing games. Doesn't want to get booed/raped


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, this sucks. Player's should boycott, or something. I know. I know. Bleh.

LINK




> PHOENIX -- Phoenix center Amare Stoudemire and teammate Boris Diaw have been suspended for one game for leaving the bench after Robert Horry's hard foul of Steve Nash in Game 4 of the Suns' Western Conference semifinal against San Antonio, a person with knowledge of the penalty said Tuesday.
> 
> Horry was suspended for two games after knocking Nash into the scorer's table with 18 seconds remaining in the Suns' 104-98 victory in San Antonio Monday night that evened the best-of-seven series 2-2, said the person, who sought anonymity because the official announcement had not yet been made.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

So Matrix is gonna play PF with KT starting C. Jumaine and JR playing some PF and J-Rose playing some SF? Backup C? My goodness. Might as well forfeit the game and go to SA for game 6.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Blazers fan here. Man I feel for you guys. I'm rooting for you to win the title this year, and our lovely league just gave you guys a Bruce Bowen kick squarely in the gonads. I've known for a while the NBA has had Popovich's piece down their throat for the better part of a decade, but this is just ridiculous. No consistency shown here, no justice.

-Pop


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ray Allen, Kobe Bryant, Vince Carter, Amare Stoudemire, and Jamal Crawford have all cited Bowen as the dirtiest player, the league's SI player poll voted him the dirtiest player, and the NBA is unaware of his tactics. It just makes me really sick to know the NBA is allowing Pop, Bowen, & Ginobili to play their dirty style en route to the NBA Finals. Maybe credit to Pop because he just does whatever he wants and the NBA backs down.

The Horry Hip Check is something the Spurs encourage, something they appreciate. In essence Horry not only played like a goon, but he took out 2 great players for the next game- thats strategy, the kind of strategy Pop and the Spurs use.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is going to hurt the Suns in game 5. But look at the bright side, Big shot Rob won't be back until game seven.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

quit with this


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Suns fans- you were "robbed". Sir Charles had a good point on TNT. Duncan did the same thing that Diaw and Stoudemire did. Hopefully this doesn't cost you a game because at PHX was a guarenteed win for Phoenix IMO. Good Luck!


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

im telling you now...phoenix wins game 5...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This is ridiculous, the NBA is so BADD when it comes to hte rules, sooo many flaws, First of All, It is not justified o give Amare or Diaw a suspension b/c if they deserved a suspension shouldnt Ducan get suspended for running on the courtwhen Fransico Ellis and Jones went at it (see link)??? And second, Had the nba not decided to suspend Amare/Diaw, would they suspend Horry for two games, NO, b/c last year posey's hit on hinrich cost him 1 game, that might've been worst..This is not Justified at all....BTW, heres a link to ducan leaving da court earlier in the game, i got it form the spurs forum...http://http://bumpshack.com/2007/05/15/tim-duncan-left-the-bench-last-night-as-well/http://bumpshack.com/2007/05/15/tim-duncan-left-the-bench-last-night-as-well/


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

There goes the series. Game 5 is lost. Game 6 in SA is probably a lost cause anyways (taking 2 outta 3 in SA is a tall order).


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shame Shame Shame On The Nba For This....


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This sucks. I feel bad for you guys. I'm sure the Spurs wanted to beat the Suns at full strength.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I had the Spurs taking the series, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if this lights a fire under The Suns and they take this series. It's just 1 game without Diaw/Amare, and look how great the Suns were 1 year ago when Amare was injured. Suns will be alright, they might even win the next one and/or the series.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

matrix has got to be 30 and 20 tmw nite, not out of the question


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Typical NBA. Spurs get away with everything and we get ****ed in our asses. Oh well, we were pretty good without amare last year. I think we can at least stay competitive. But the more realistic hope is that this lights some real fire and toughness in this team and we win games 6 and 7.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: No decision yet........................*



Dissonance19 said:


> Where'd you hear that?
> 
> 
> I bet after watching a qrter of that game, he will wish he went to PHX instead. Probably fall asleep too.


He would get ****ing lynched in PHX. I wish he would come down.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Typical NBA. Spurs get away with everything and we get ****ed in our asses. Oh well, we were pretty good without amare last year. I think we can at least stay competitive. But the more realistic hope is that this lights some real fire and toughness in this team and we win games 6 and 7.


We were pretty good without Amare and WITH Diaw...


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

LineOFire said:


> This sucks. I feel bad for you guys. I'm sure the Spurs wanted to beat the Suns at full strength.


Yeah, sure, like Popovich wasn't on the horn to Stu Jackson 2 minutes after leaving the court with the loss. He's a bad loser and everyone knows it, and he is dirty too, he teaches and encourages dirty play from his players.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This is what I wrote in another thread:



> Yep, rules are rules. Horry is a veteran. He knew what he was doing. The Spurs were losing a game they felt they should've won. Horry took one for the team and made sure the Spurs would get the win back. No conspiracies, no planning. The Spurs simply have "smart" players who can act and make decisions on their own. As I've said before, the Spurs are very good at what they do.
> 
> I only blame Stu Jackson, Stern and the rest of the NBA powers. They make the rules and they make the decisions. They should control how the game is played and how the players behave. They should use common sense and try to maintain the integrity and spirit of the game. But instead they blindly stick to their rules without any sensibility at all.
> 
> ...


This is a sad day for basketball. Instead of a thrilling series which would've been a classic, Jackson and Stern have decided that strict interpretation of the rules is more important. They were obviously concerned that it would be a bad precedent if they had not suspended Amare and Boris. But what they don't realize is that they're saying it's acceptable to intentionally start an altercation in the hopes of getting more suspensions on the opposing team than yours.

If that's what the NBA supports, then we should just use my Burke scenario. Burke takes out Duncan and everyone else on our team agrees to stay put.

_edit:_
Found this: http://www.petitiononline.com/spursuns/petition.html


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> This is what I wrote in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally wouldn't be surprised if that happened. I'm willing to bet Burkie already went up to coach and offerd his hacking services, and coach IS bona-fide Italian so you know how they get testy.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

randdub13 makes an excellent point here: http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-24-70/Guess-They-Really-Mean--Don-t-Leave-the-Bench-.html



> The sticking point between Amare and Boris being suspended and not Duncan and Bowen per Stern is geared around whether there was an "altercation" in Duncan's case. Here is some logic that no one has mentioned. Duncan (enters the court after strong physical contact with Elson) in a fashion that Bowen clearly believes needs to be addressed since he steps on the court and pulls Duncan back. Bottom line Duncan enters the court on a hard physical contact and not because of an "altercation" per the NBA. Let's assume this true.... In the Horry case, Amare and Boris also enter the court because of hard physical contact not because of an altercation. If you look at the video, they immediately enter the court after hard physical contact (just as Duncan did) and before the "altercation" between Horry and Bell begins. If they are already on the court, then they were on the court for the exact same reason as Duncan... very physical contact. Stern's argument is based on the assumption that Amare and Boris come on the court because of an "altercation" when in fact it was because of hard physical contact. They actually retreat as the "altercation" begins. Question is what was considered the altercation? Hard physical contact or the Horry/Bell pushing? Either answer creates an inconsistency in Stern's ruling. If an altercation is hard physical contact then Duncan should be suspended too. If it is the Horry/Bell pushing, then Amare and Boris did not enter the court for that reason. They were already on the court! Conclusion: Amare and Boris enter the court for the same reason as Duncan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sorry Suns fans. That sucks big time, and as much as I hate the Suns, they're getting screwed here. I still hope they get destroyed the rest of the series, but I wanted to see that happen between two teams at full strength.

I hope Stern and Stu take a good, long, hard look at the rule and revise it because it just potentially ruined a great series.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What's with some people in the last 24 hrs with those back handed comments? They speak about the incident express their sympathy, but sprinkle in unnecessary comments. Just adding fuel to the fire. I see no point with that other stuff along with it.

And God, I hope the Suns win, so people shut the **** up.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

From NBA.com: http://www.nba.com/analysis/rules_history.html



> *1994-95*
> • Any player who leaves the bench during a fight automatically suspended for a minimum of one game and fined a maximum of $20,000; in addition to losing 1/82nd of his salary for each game, he is suspended.


It's funny how most supporters of the suspension decision say "rules are rules". Well, take note that the rule says "during a fight". Amare and Diaw did NOT leave the bench DURING the fight/altercation. It was BEFORE. In fact, by the time the altercation between Horry and Bell started Amare and Diaw were already being reeled back in. So technically, they didn't break the rule and therefore, the suspension decision is wrong.

_Edit:_
I think the more official version of the rule is here: http://www.nba.com/analysis/rules_12.html?nav=ArticleList

Rule 12, Section VII


> During an altercation, all players not participating in the game must remain in the immediate vicinity of their bench.


I don't think it changes my argument much though.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> This is what I wrote in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% with you on this...eye for an eye...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ever get the feeling that the league's biggest image concern is that of the league offices controlling the games too much? I don't think a single person tuned out of basketball for the Artest vs. Detroit scenario. In fact, I think that more people tuned in to the games after that. However, when the league acts with such recklessness, they place themselves in the limelight. I think that this would have been the perfect scenario to scrap the rule rather than doing more harm and then "addressing" the rule after the season. I say, if the the coaches are able to keep it under control, no harm. Maybe a bench technical at most. 

A part of me hopes that the Suns take full advantage of this loophole. i.e. the Suns beat the hell out of one of the Spurs and see how many jump up off the bench.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Ever get the feeling that the league's biggest image concern is that of the league offices controlling the games too much? I don't think a single person tuned out of basketball for the Artest vs. Detroit scenario. In fact, I think that more people tuned in to the games after that. However, when the league acts with such recklessness, they place themselves in the limelight. I think that this would have been the perfect scenario to scrap the rule rather than doing more harm and then "addressing" the rule after the season. I say, if the the coaches are able to keep it under control, no harm. Maybe a bench technical at most.
> 
> A part of me hopes that the Suns take full advantage of this loophole. i.e. the Suns beat the hell out of one of the Spurs and see how many jump up off the bench.


Hi folks,

I've been idle for quite some time, and frankly I didn have enough time to read the entire thread, so forgive if my suggestion is not original.

From now on, that "beautiful" rule should be changed to "any player who leaves the bench should get a fine, IF HE DOES NOT ENGAGE THE 'ALTERCATION'. If the player takes any other role in such a situation, he gets suspended".

In other words, If you fight, you're out. If you leave the bench to see if your teammate is okay, you get fined.

Simple as that.


----------

